
A Russian Train Stop That Serves One Schoolgirl - IntronExon
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/russian-train-stop-schoolgirl
======
rwmj
Similar stop in Japan (or at least was in 2016, according to the article the
station has now closed):

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-339582...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-3395828/The-
train-company-stops-station-everyday-pick-ONE-passenger-school.html)

~~~
s0rce
That is mentioned in the article, still relevant though.

------
DoreenMichele
So Russia and Japan can arrange train stops so public transit serves a single
school child, but the US cannot even arrange decent bus service in many
cities?

The excuse that we (the US) just lack population density sufficient to make
public transit work begins to ring hollow.

~~~
gkya
What I collect from my discussions with HNers on car use / public transit (I
believe car use should be severely limited to cases where it's indispensable,
and general public use public transportation, including taxis) is that
Americans just don't like public transit. A frequent theme is the fact that in
public transport you need to share space with other people and sometimes it's
uncomfortable and crowded. Many think they're too good to "suffer" that, and
they want to be in their private tonne-heavy metal and plastic bullet possibly
speeding along or drowsily waiting in traffic. Public transportation is for
those who can not afford a car.

Also, running public transportation is not a very profitable, if at all,
business, so government enterprise is required to run it. And the US seems to
lack that.

~~~
watersb
Lived in USA all my life. Wish that private autos were illegal. Have always
been considered insane.

~~~
r00fus
What is insane is that most people who love driving would probably be happier
if those who didn't want to drive were happily serviced by decent public
transit.

So everyone has to be more miserable because of myopia and indifference.

------
icebraining
An article about Poyakonda:
[http://kandalaksha.su/poyakonda/](http://kandalaksha.su/poyakonda/)

~~~
gkya
.su is the TLD for the Soviet Union! It exists today because it was registered
8 months before the dissolution of the union. Mildly interesing side-fact.

------
CaliforniaKarl
Kindof related: Geoff Marshall does a video series where he travels to the
least-used stations in various parts of the UK:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLt4q5oaptyI9U2zddss8d...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLt4q5oaptyI9U2zddss8dm8srzuJj6nRz)

------
gt_
Those who lived at the end of school bus and train routes are part of a very
special (and elite!) club that nobody else can understand, and that we don’t
have the words to discuss. If we didn’t do it, somebody else would have, but
we did do it, and it weird.

------
tremendulo
Violation of privacy?

